# Aspen routes



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Heading to Aspen for a little while this summer, looking for suggestions for some road routes. I recall being there a while back and heading east on 82, but there's got to be more to offer. Any recommendations are appreciated......


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

For longer routes, there is east on 82 or west on 82. Depending on how far you want to ride, there are some nice areas, up to Ashcroft or maroon bells for shorter rides, around the snow mass loop, over McLain flats and down to basalt and up to reudi reservoir, or down to Carbondale and up over McClure pass, east over Indy pass. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Any chance east of Independence Pass might still be closed in early June? Not sure how long it takes to reopen the road after winter.......


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

Almost always open on Memorial Day. They send plows up and work pretty hard to have open by then, as it's the traditional opening date. We had a lot of late season snow, with a good foot last week, but it's mostly gone in town and I'm guessing it will be good to go early June. Heading down valley you should have no problems at all as that is pretty much all open now. I just read maroon bells road is still a bit icy, and I'm guessing going up to the Ashcroft ghost town would be the same, but again, by early June everything should be open to riding (baring a late-season storm).


----------

